# 2010 Availability



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you guys have any idea of when the Scott 2010 lineup will be available from dealers?

Thanks!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i have been told later october


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

It depends on the Models. Even between the line (ie a Cr1 Pro to a Cr1 Team etc)

Here in Aus some 2010 bikes have been delivered already - some, like the Addict RC/R1 are not due till Jan


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 25, 2002)

*52cm Addict R2 not available at all*

I wanted a 52cm Addict R2 in the worst way, but was told there are three slated for the entire US, and none of them would be here until afer the first of the year. I don't get why Scott would promote their entire 2010 line on their website, and then not have any bikes available.


----------



## SpikeOOH (Dec 30, 2004)

I ordered my 54 cm Scott Addict the day after the website update through a bike shop in Austin, and they had it for me a week later (fantastic bike btw, as if you needed confirmation). I'm sorry other places don't seem to have the same availability


----------



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

I got my 2010 R2 a few weeks ago, I replaced with the new DA 7900 and ksyrium wheel, it weighted 15.8 w/Look sprit pedals. i love the thing.

ill post a pic if I can figure it out.


----------

